# 3 cats need your help in Arkansas



## Bruce

I am having an extremely hard time dealing with the fact that I will have to move back to Pennsylvania within 1 - 4 months and cannot take my babies with me. What hurts even more is that I cannot find a home through any friends or family and I have been hitting nothing but brick walls with no-kill shelters that are full and speak nothing but how hard it is for an adult animal to be adopted.

I will be traveling from Gassville Arkansas to Glenolden Pennsylvania... so if anyone can take any or all of these cats during my journey... I would be more then happy to meet somewhere along the way as long as it wasnt too far off my path. You can use Google Maps to see my route.

My cats are all female... all fixed. They still have their claws as I do not believe in declawing. They are all healthy in the sense they don't have any diseases or ailments. One of my cats did come down with ear mites when I first moved here and they were all treated. Months later they still scratch and shake their heads, but I took them to the vet again who said there were no signs of what could be causing it. Said its probably their food or possibly just from the poor environment here which is excessively dusty.

Minnie who is the oldest at 6 yrs old is very timid and is scared of storms and loud noises. She is all black except for a white bikini area. She would do great in a home with no other pets or kids. She has always been strictly an indoor cat. Loves Temptations cat treats. Loves attention and at will even help you throw stuff away... as in... when this pic was taken back in 2009, she started running over to the trash can every time I would go near it and smack at the item being thrown away in an attempt to help. She can't do it here because my cans are outside, but Im sure if inticed she would continue it again.










Misty is 5 yrs old, always been an indoor cat and she is a touch overweight and would for sure be better off on a suitable diet which under my current circumstances am not in a position to get better food. She is a great spider hunter and loves attention. Also a lover of Temptations cat treats. Beings I have lived alone for 3 yrs... I honestly cannot say how well she would do around other pets. She use to be around a dog a few years ago and would bother him now and then and she does get along with the other 2 cats here... more so Mittens who is the youngest and will be posting her pic below.










And last but not least the youngest... Mittens at 3 yrs old who has also been strictly an indoor cat. She is extremely playful and loves attention to a fault lol. Her energy level is probably the same as when she was just a kitten. If she wants attention and you dont give it to her... she will do these cute little cries and sometimes its funny to watch her do the motions of crying but no noise comes out. She also loves Temptations.










Also as for all 3 loving Temptations... they will actually comes running (once they adjust to a new home of course) if you shake the bag and holler "snackies".

Im really desperate to find them new homes. Because if I cannot find them a new home or at the very least, find a no-kill shelter... I may be forced to have to put to sleep as I could not bring myself to put them into a normal shelter where I know the odds of them being euthanized anyway are probably about 90% with how bad the economy is and overcrowded most shelters are today.

So please... if you have it in your heart, help them find a home. Ask your friends or family. I can be reached here


----------



## Bruce

Forgot to add that all 3 of these pics are from around June of 2009. I do not have a camera for updated pics, but Minnie hasn't really changed at all... Misty has grown a little belly and Mittens looks a little more mature and grown a bit.


----------



## Jacq

Can I ask why you can't take them with you?

I forwarded this to my dad in DeQueen. Three cats is a lot to take in, though, and he raises food rabbits and sheep as well. His wife might convince him, though.


----------



## Victoriax

oh no this is just so sad  what beautiful lil ladies they are & they sound so sweet natured

my heart has literally been ripped out reading this & especially to think these beautiful innocent lil thing's may be put to sleep that is just so wrong I cannot imagine how you must be feeling

can I ask why you cannot take them with you???

it is also very sad that they will probably be split up after living together as sister's

so sad, I am in England other wise I would have taken them & found them a forever home  

wishig you the best of luck in finding a loving home for these poor lil beauties xxx


----------



## Bruce

I use to live in Ohio and was losing my home there and an online friend here in Arkansas promised me and my cats a home for as long as we needed... well... things changed and 6 months later he is moving and can't help. I will have to either live on the streets or move in with my mother who is 86 and wants nothing to do with any pets.

Also I need to ask... am I wrong in my decision that if my last option ends up them going into a regular kill shelter... to just have them put to sleep?


----------



## Victoriax

this is very sad sorry for your situation x

I could not consider putting my babies to sleep or putting them in a kill shelter to me we DO NOT have the right to end the life of a living being it is cruel & just not an option for me 

if it was me in your situation I would talk to my mum & take them with me as I am presuming your mum's is a temporary arrangement anyway until you fid your own home!!!!!

surely mum can be talked around if she knows the kitty's lives are otherwise at risk???

I have posted a link to this page on facebook x


----------



## Nan

Please don't just have them put to sleep...If you have to take them to a regular shelter, they still have a chance at adoption. Of course, try first at any no-kill shelters. Your case is different than just "moving-have to get rid of the cats". I think a no-kill shelter would take them. 

It's how I adopted my two. The case file on them just said that their previous onwer was not able to take care of them.


----------



## Bruce

My mom can not be talked too and my situation is really bad... I would not be in a position to move out of my moms for a very long time due to health problems. Brief story to put my mom into perspective... 

I use to live in Delaware and both my wife and I lost our jobs from the same place of business at the same time. Shortly after she divorced me and then the house was being taken back by the bank and I approached my mom about moving in an she said yes, but no pets. I begged and she still said no pets... I dreaded the idea but suggested I find homes for 2 of the 3 and only bring 1 cat with me and she still said no way. Wouldnt even agree to the cat and I living in the garage for goodness sakes. She ended up instead... offering me some money to move... and thats how I ended up all the way out in Ohio and now here in Arkansas.

Now had I not been such a pet lover and attached to my babies... I could have easily tossed them into any old shelter and moved in with her. But instead took the harder route and moved far away just to keep them. I guess that kind of weighs even heavier on me now... cats and myself have been through so much stress the past 3 yrs and to come down to them going into a shelter really digs into my heart. So bad I might just have to commit myself for a short bit just to cope.

Arg...


----------



## Bruce

Jacq said:


> Can I ask why you can't take them with you?
> 
> I forwarded this to my dad in DeQueen. Three cats is a lot to take in, though, and he raises food rabbits and sheep as well. His wife might convince him, though.


Appreciate that... only thing is thats 5 hours South and West of me... and I would be going almost due East to get to Pennsylvania. Not that the trip woudlnt be worth it, but my with my limited funds and a car thats not exactly reliable... I couldnt risk it.


----------



## Jacq

If he decides to take them, he would come to you, or meet you half-way at the least. I just don't want to get your hopes up - he's not a cat person on the surface (though his wife is) but he is excellent with animals, has lots of means and outside/inside enclosures, and has raw balanced food already prepared because he sells it. It's just that three is a lot to take in as a favour for a wayward daughter. I just can't stand the thought these poor boos might get put down because your mom is putting _her_ foot down. 

It doesn't really explain what she has against the pets. It is her house, her rules, but it seems really heartless that she's okay with you killing them just for her. (And, to be honest, I feel like forcing you to make that kind of decision is going to really strain your relationship with her in the future - I still haven't forgiven my mom for giving my hamster away while I was at summer camp when I was 11).


----------



## Bruce

I would never blame my mom... if anyone I blame myself for not being a good enough cat daddy and also blame the friend who brought me down here. Im still working on other avenues as well. I have another friend who is waiting for his inlaws to get back from vacation to ask them if they might be able to take 1 or 2, I have my 2nd x wife looking into a co-worker who is a animal rescue volunteer and Im still waiting to hear back from my daughter who lives in PA to find out if she can take the oldest one in... she has to talk to the boyfriends grandmom though cause thats where they both live and they already have 1 cat.


----------



## Victoriax

have all my fingers & toes crossed for these lil girl's surely someone can help them


----------



## Carmel

I can't help, but I really hope someone will be able to! I really feel for you... what a terrible situation.

I wouldn't blame anyone, it isn't your fault, and I don't think it's your friends either, situations change. He meant well at the time. It's just a really bad situation. I can't understand where your mother's coming from, from your explanation - unless she has allergies...? But I suppose if you don't hold a grudge against her there must be some reason for that. I understand it's her home, but for your well-being alone she should be able to understand, even if only temporarily to allow them at her house, shut in one room.

Her age shouldn't have anything to do with it... I live in my grandfather's house... he's 90, and there's often three cats and two dogs here, one of the cats even sprays (and we keep him in one room most of the time). None of them are his. One of the cats in fact I took in from the street, back when I didn't even live here full time... there wasn't ever a question of "can this cat come inside?" posed to my grandparents ... it just happened because I wanted it to.

As a last resort, would it be possible to phone up no-kill shelters that will be along the route you take to your mother's house? If you explain the situation to them maybe one of them will agree to take the cats in?


----------



## Bruce

So far I been emailing places left and right and daughter called dozens of places and no luck. With the economy... more animals then ever are suffering.


----------



## Victoriax

I would never forgive my mum if she put my babies lives at risk like this,

it is not your fault that circumstances changed & it seem's you have done everythig for as long as you can to keep the kitty's with you 

I do think it is rather inconsiderate of your friend after saying you had a home for as log as you wanted but I guess their circumstances have changed too 

I am really worried about your lil girl's & hate that I cannot help them but I have posted a link to this thread on several facebook pages & am preyig that the member on here who is hoping her dad will take them comes through for you on that xxx


----------



## Bruce

Its the hardest thing ever... god rest my baby Candy who we had to let go cause of Renal Failure a few years ago... but this is even worse then that.


----------



## Victoriax

so sorry for you I can not even begin to imagine what you are going through right now, sendig you big hug's & lot's of good luck xxx


----------



## Bruce

Thank you... right now for sure i need all the luck I can get. My daughter has none stop been calling around shelters across PA, NJ and DE and no luck


----------



## Bruce

Just got some brutal truth from this one shelter... 

"*If you take them to any shelter around, check first to see if they have a cat room and whether there is a good chance they will have room to give them a chance at adoption. Many shelters will put down owner surrenders the same day they come in (if they are full and have no room for them (which includes cats).*"

Wow... thats disheartening especially after my daughter called 41 shelters across 3 states and all full.


----------



## Victoriax

this is terrible why are there so may homeless cat's out there!!!!!

I guess we need to hope that some kid person will take them in have you advertised them in shop windows, local newspapers, online cat for sale ad's etc?


----------



## Bruce

I am avoiding any places like Craigs List... too many horror stories about people taking pets and then those same pets end up tossed out in the street or put into kill shelters within days of picking them up. Im hoping someone from a more reputable place can help out and thus why this is one of those places I turned too... who other then real cat/pet lovers to come to the rescue or at least try.

As for so many pets being homeless... blame the economy. So many people lost jobs and homes... can't afford to feed themselves let alone a pet. Thats why I brought up euthanizing them myself... right now they have way too many things going against them in regards to being adopted. If I cannot find a home or a no-kill shelter... I would rather be the one who made the decision and not some total stranger. I see it this way... it was me who failed them to begin with... so it should be me that see's this through to the end.

As of right now I seem to have at least till the end of July before not having a roof over my head, possibly longer but thats yet to be determined. So as long as there is time... there is hope.


----------



## Victoriax

it is just so sad isnt it? I really feel bad for you & so wish I could do something to help I hate to think of you or anyone in such a horrifick life & death situation it is such a cruel world sometimes xx

I know you don't blame your mum but I still think she is being unnecessarily cruel through her stubbornness which to me seem's she really has no real reason for causig you & your kitty's this heartbreaking & extremely stressful time

it must be very frustrating for you I imagine you look at your innocent lil girl's & it is ripping your heart out 

are you not able to rent an apartment that accept's cat's in the tenancy agreement?


----------



## Bruce

Since I lost my job going on like 4 - 5 yrs ago (can't recall exactly)... I wasnt able to find work again before losing my home 2 1/2 yrs ago and thus why I ended up moving out to Ohio since my mom didnt want me in her house with the cats. I struggled out in Ohio for 1 1/2 yrs and got lucky finding a great paying job... but withing days I started having leg issues where both my thighs were going numb... couple days of work later it was so bad I had to leave and go to the ER and lost my job... not that I could go back to work anyway cause my legs were in such pain.

Needless to say... no work since and still can't work. So no money coming in... thus cant afford my own place. Im stuck between a rock and a rock.


----------



## marie73

I adopted Cinderella and Cleo from Craigslist, and rehomed a cat to someone from Craigslist. Sounds like a better option than a shelter at this point. You just have to trust your instincts when choosing someone. Most shelters will adopt out to anyone who's willing to take the animal, so really, your cats are probably better off with YOU choosing their next home.


----------



## Bruce

Well I figured with shelters they charge a fee and typically most people who aren't serious would go out of the way and pay a fee. Like me and my 2nd X... prior to these 3 cats we have now, we had adopted 2 cats from the SPCA... one was Candy who we let go cause of Renal Failure and the other was a long haired who we rehomed to a friend prior to divorcing.

As for my judgement... it very impaired right now. Im actually going in this thursday to speak to my doctor about some Xanax to help me cope with all the stress and Im not one to usually like taking any kind of meds.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Have you checked around on facebook? There are groups which take cats temporarily for people who lost their homes and jobs. Plus there is Kitty Underground Railroad for getting cats across country to their homes.

BCrossan, it’s a stomach twisting shocker the first time you find out about how kill shelters handle extra cats and surrendered cats. 75% of cats in placed in shelters never make it back out. Its shameful. It made me a fanatic about no kill, plus my supporting the no-kill movement, that is taking off in this country.

Fingers crossed these 3 cats find a great home


----------



## Bruce

Well you mention temporary and unfortunately there is nothing temporary about my situation. There is just no way I can bring my babies with me and I wish there was something I could do about that but I can't.

As for stomach twisting... yea, thats actually an understatement and even more so with me cause I have dealt with depression, anxiety and panic attacks for so many years and something like this makes me feel more like losing it mentally. I'm having a very hard time dealing with this at all. I know this isn't a human support group... but I honestly don't even feel like going on I feel so bad. Can't sleep... can't eat... can't think... all I know is I need to at least be sure they are going to a home... anything less and I think I will literally come unglued 

If it wasn't for needing to find them homes, I would probably commit myself right now. These 3 little gals are the only reason I struggled the past 3 yrs and just doesn't seem fair that after all they and I have been through... that in essence I have to kick them to the curb. Just not fair. Finding them the best home is all I can really do... but I having a really rough go at it and pray I don't fail them yet again.


----------



## Nan

I'm praying for you and your cats. I suppose you have already called around to the vets offices in the area and asked for suggestions. My vet has occaisonally put cats looking for homes in their office.


----------



## Bruce

Yes I contacted quite a few vets in the area and none are in a position to take them in. One down the road did say I could email them info on each cat and they would put it up on their bulletin board...

Can anyone help with what I should list on there and in what kind of order? Like:

Picture up top...
Sex:
Age:
Etc
Etc

I can't think straight.


----------



## jadis

Please don't discount craigslist. There are horror stories, but there are also good people out there looking for pets. I am in the market for another cat and one of the places I am keeping an eye on is craigslist, along with shelters. At least try posting them and see what kind of response you get. I would list their pics, ages, a little about their temperaments, and whether or not they are spayed and vetted. I wish I could help but I am in Georgia.


----------



## Victoriax

I dot think it really matters what order you write the details in just get a photo of the girls & add the info as you did on here 

have you tried the facebook pages as mentioned above???


----------



## Bruce

There are just so many uncertainties that come with CraigsList... Im on edge enough and would just feel better if I knew they were going into the best home possible. As for your in the market... I wish I wasn't already driving 20 hrs or that you were in the general direction I was heading... or for sure I would be willing to meet up with you. Luck is just not on my side right now.

Does anyone know how this underground railroad things works? I dont know...


----------



## Bruce

Victoriax said:


> I dot think it really matters what order you write the details in just get a photo of the girls & add the info as you did on here
> 
> have you tried the facebook pages as mentioned above???


I dont really use FB other then to talk with my 2nd x wife and daughter so no real friends list. But my daughter does have it on hers.


----------



## Victoriax

you dot need a friends list just type in the fb search bar for cat rescue's etc in your area & the area along the route you are taking

surely craigslist is a better option than being put to sleep!!!!!!

it seem's that there is a lot more you could be doing right now to find homes for your lil girl's xx


----------



## Victoriax

I just found this page by simply typing cat rescue arkansas

all you need to do is ask to join the group & then you can speak to people in your area that are into rescuing cat's x


----------



## Victoriax

sorry forgot to add the link 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/222765651068715/


----------



## Mitts & Tess

First off we all want you to know we are here to suppot YOU. Do not beat yourself up. In this terrible economy this is happening so often. A friend of mine was so upset when she saw a tent city, normal people who lost their homes living with their pets in tents. It was so heart wrenching. All of us here know you are scrambling to find your babies a good home. It will happen. We all want you to find an avenue that gets them homes they deserve.

I work with a rescue. I just got two adult cats placed because the elderly woman has to move back to the midwest and her daughter wont allow her to bring her cats she adopted thru us, with her.

Having good pictures is so important. Describe their personalities and their good points. Like loves to play, great with other cats, a lap cat, a love bug, etc. Put why you have to give them up and time is of the essence, to pull on peoples heart strings. You will send their favorite toys, cat tree, food with them. Clean bill of health from your vet.

Ask a local rescue to please list them on Petfinder with your phone number. We do you that for people thru our Petfinder page and have gotten good results. Ask a shelter or rescue group to put your kitties up on their Facebook page. Have friends do a mass email thru their place of business to the employees. These are some of the things I had sucess with when placing cats into homes.

Lastly...you may not like this but it would help your odds..be willing to adopt your kitties out separately. Its extremely hard to adopt out 3 cats together into one home. Your bottom line is finding a great, loving home. Which means most likely they have to be separated.


----------



## Bruce

Appreciate all the info... I don't believe anywhere I have posted so far that all 3 cats must go together. Though I did express my feeling that the middle (Misty) and youngest (Mittens) would do great together since they been with each other for 3 yrs. Minnie the oldest would for sure be served best in a home with no other animals or kids... she has always been picked on by her sisters (more so the youngest) and is a real scardy cat sometimes.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I just saw you asked about the kitty underground railroad. You need to "like" the group and then contact them. Thier mission is to transport cat to thier new homes. Volunteers sign up to drive a leg of the trip, then hand off the cat to the next driver, till they arrive to their final adoted home. Its a wonderful group of passionate cat people who saw a need and organized to fill the need of getting cats into forever homes. They were thinking outside the box and its been a big success with a possitive impact for needy kitties.


----------



## doodlebug

You haven't mentioned where you got your cats, but if you got them from a rescue or no-kill shelter they would likely take them back. Hopefully that's an option. 

As far as your personal situation...Hopefully you've looked into getting Social Security Disability or any of the other services available to someone in your position.


----------



## Victoriax

have you found the page in the link I gave you & asked to join them? they are in your area x

maybe someone could foster the girl's until they find forever homes x


----------



## Bruce

doodlebug said:


> You haven't mentioned where you got your cats, but if you got them from a rescue or no-kill shelter they would likely take them back. Hopefully that's an option.
> 
> As far as your personal situation...Hopefully you've looked into getting Social Security Disability or any of the other services available to someone in your position.


None of my 3 cats came from a rescue. Minnie was found as a baby sleeping in the middle of a street at night time on a manhole cover in NJ. My 2nd x wifes children happen to notice something moving and found her and I had to hand feed her for a few months.

Misty was my x wifes best friends cat (and her friend was a little off), so when she came over one day showing Misty off... we begged her to let us keep her and she agreed. Mittens was brought home along with her brother by one of my x wifes kids and we ended up keeping both.. though during an argument my x wife gave away the brother and then daughter was ready to move out and take Mittens with her and I was heartbroken and ask her to keep her.


----------



## Victoriax

would your daughter not take Mittens in now as she was going to take her before?


----------



## Bruce

Victoriax said:


> have you found the page in the link I gave you & asked to join them? they are in your area x
> 
> maybe someone could foster the girl's until they find forever homes x


Yes thank you, I requested to join but havent been accepted yet.

To be honest if Im forced to put them into any kind of shelter I sure hope I could find one here. I think it would even more stressful trying to drive 20 hrs knowing the cats are also stressed and then at the end of the journey they would be slapped into an even more stressful unfamiliar environment.


----------



## Victoriax

I am hoping that someone will foster them & find them a forever home for you x


----------



## Bruce

Victoriax said:


> would your daughter not take Mittens in now as she was going to take her before?


Sorry about that... things have been complicated in my life so I didn't really go into much detail. The daughter who was going to take her was my x wifes daughter and not mine. And currently she resides in NJ with her Aunt who I know her husband doesn't treat animals very well.


----------



## Victoriax

oh sorry to hear that 

as you said you have atleast till the end of July before you have to move so if we all keep trying & advertising these gorgeous girl's there is hope of a happy ending for them (well as happy as can be after being with you) xx


----------



## Bruce

Victoriax said:


> oh sorry to hear that
> 
> as you said you have atleast till the end of July before you have to move so if we all keep trying & advertising these gorgeous girl's there is hope of a happy ending for them (well as happy as can be after being with you) xx


Them finding an actual home is priority #1. Yes I would still be torn up about the separation, but in my heart I would at least know that they are in a better place then what I could really offer them. Another good thing about finding them homes... would be the possibility of the owners allowing some kind of contact... so I can call and check up on them and be even nicer if they had internet to show off pictures. Would really go a long way in my accepting this to some degree.


----------



## Victoriax

yes that would be great & fingers crossed we can find this for you x

try to keep your spirits up for now & think positive thought's, cat's pick up when we are stressed & I believe happy positive thoughts go a log way in acheiving our goals although I know it is easy for me to say as I am not in your situation but try to be strong for your own sanity & the sake of your girlies xxxx


----------



## Bruce

When Im feeding them I try to act normal... but its just so so hard. Im constantly going through massive waves of emotions and just about everything is setting them off. I see their little box and think Im not going to be cleaning it soon. I would have never thought that missing a litter box could be so emotional. See their cat tree and think about how I wont see the 2 older ones on it anymore cleaning each other. Will miss shacking their bag of treats and watch them all come running and meowing. Won't have the comfort of the youngest always sleeping by my legs at night thats done since a baby.

I couldn't even endure a trip to Walmart without having to quickly exit at get to the car. Just seeing the pet isle and knowing I won't have a need to visit it anymore was enough to throw me over the edge. If its one fault I for sure have... is Im a very emotional male.


----------



## Victoriax

being an emotional male is definitely NOT a fault I have far more respect for a man that can show his true emotions especially toward animals xx

oh gosh your story has really pulled at my heart string's I am so desperate for your girl's to find home's & for you to have peace of mind 

why do I have to be on the other side of the world eh? 

I keep bumping your story to the top of the fb pages I have added them to but very sadly there has been no offer of help only condolences so far but I am goig to keep trying for you x


----------



## Victoriax

I know I really do not have the right but I am very angry at your mother have you tried speaking to her again? does she know the full effect this is having on your wellbeing?


----------



## Bruce

Victoriax said:


> being an emotional male is definitely NOT a fault I have far more respect for a man that can show his true emotions especially toward animals xx
> 
> oh gosh your story has really pulled at my heart string's I am so desperate for your girl's to find home's & for you to have peace of mind
> 
> why do I have to be on the other side of the world eh?
> 
> I keep bumping your story to the top of the fb pages I have added them to but very sadly there has been no offer of help only condolences so far but I am goig to keep trying for you x


Move to the states and then you can help... that or maybe I could put my cats on a little raft with sail... and add a sign that says England or Bust... 8O


----------



## Bruce

Victoriax said:


> I know I really do not have the right but I am very angry at your mother have you tried speaking to her again? does she know the full effect this is having on your wellbeing?


My mom had always been difficult about a lot of things. I think a lot of it is too do with her age of 86 and is kind of in that grumpy stage of life. And no I haven't even yet to tell her that I need to move back in... cause Im sure I wont even hear that end of that either.

She makes everything in life out to be easy as pie. Even after telling her before moving to Ohio about all my problems of depression etc etc... all she really said was ya gotta do what ya gotta do. And as for moving in with her, she will probably say the same thing before I opted to move to Ohio...

_Your not moving in here for very long, so you need to get your butt in gear and be out looking for a job. Since your father passed, I have gotten use to living by myself and not having anyone under my feet. So hurry up and get a job and then move out... cause its only gonna be temporary._

And now I have this leg issue where I cannot stand for very long... add in the almost impossible task of finding a job with the economy and she will be in for a rude awakening if she thinks my moving in this time will be anything but a VERY extended stay. Which she will not be happy about. lol


----------



## Arkona

BCrossan, I am sure there is a no-kill shelter on the way that will take your cats if you can't find anyone who will take them. There are also rescue groups that will be willing to share your story and help you find an adopter. Don't give up.

I think in a previous post you mentioned you've been calling places in New Jersey. Is that on your way? If so, here are some resources:

Monmouth County SPCA - this shelter euthanizes only if the animal is suffering and can't recover. They do not kill adoptable animals. They take great care of their animals. They have many adult cats there, including seniors and FIV+ cats and they take great care of them and do the best they can to get them adopted. These cats DO often get adopted... but they have cats there that have been there up to 2 years. They will not kill a cat for not being adopted fast enough.
Their cats first stay in small cubbies (not cages), but if they are social with other cats they are eventually put into the cat rooms with cat trees and toys and other cats. They have volunteers that come in everyday not just to feed the cats and clean up, but also to play with them and socialize them. This is the next best thing after adoption or fostering in a home environment. Please contact them and see if they would be willing to take your cats.
Monmouth County SPCA | Homeward Bound Adoption Center

Lost Paws Animal Rescue - this is a network of volunteers who rescue cats and foster them until they can find them a permanent home. 
Lost Paws Animal Rescue | Facebook

Homeless Animal Lifeline - another network of volunteers who rescue cats and foster them until they can find them a permanent home. These guys have a lot of followers on Facebook and have shared many stories of cats from different states and gotten them homes. If you will be coming through NJ, it'll be even easier. They network with shelters and pet supply stores to get these animals adopted. Even if they have no volunteers to take one of your cats in, they can surely share your story and hopefully find an adopter or two. 
Homeless Animal Lifeline | Facebook

Best of luck.


----------



## Bruce

Actually NJ is out of my way... my daughter lives in PA and was just checking around the tri-state area. My current route will be this:


----------



## Jacq

My papa got back to me in the negative. It was a long shot, but I'm sorry anyways. He says he's waiting on two sisters from a litter of Border Collies and it's not fair to the cats to put them through a move and then puppies - I agree with him, but it's still sad. Sorry. 

If you haven't yet, there's an arkansas subreddit here - Arkansas: News for and from Arkansas residents
It can't hurt to ask if anyone there will take them. My experiences with my local subreddit (r/calgary) have been quite positive, and I've seen pets find new homes there, so it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Bruce

Its all good Jacq... appreciate the attempt. I'm not typically a praying person but I find myself doing some after my daughter mentioned this slim possibility that my cats and I could move with her down to Georgia (think thats where it is). From what I understand a friend of hers for 7 yrs lives down there and rents a house and his mother, her boyfriend and a brother live there now, but he is trying to get the mother and boyfriend to move out so that we could move down there.... so Im praying... this is my final hope in getting to keep my babies. Should maybe find out something today... so if any of you are prayers.... please do a little extra for my babies and I.


----------



## MowMow

Even if you can't go with your daughter, what are the chances of her taking the cats for you until something can be worked out?


----------



## Bruce

My daughter won't be able to make it there without me, she doesn't have a car : )


----------



## Lucas718

Since your route takes you through Maryland, I'd bet the Baltimore Humane Society would take them. They are a no-kill shelter and some of their cats have been there for over 2 years. Check them out.

bmorehumane.org


----------



## Bruce

Will do that thanks.


----------

